# Revenue Integrity Job Descriptions



## aputterman (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place or not, so I am also going to post under Employment.

I'm hoping someone out there can help me! I am currently the Revenue Cycle Manager for our Healthcare System. Revenue Cycle Manager doesn't adequately describe to scope and depth of what I do within our organization. I'm interested in making a change to my title, responsibilities and hopefully in the process acquire some staff. I'm looking for job descriptions for Revenue Integrity Managers - CDM, Charge Capture and Systems. They can be separate or all rolled into one. I am also interested in job descriptions for Revenue Integrity Analyst or Coordinators. I would also be interested in knowing where these jobs reside within your organization, the reporting structure and the division of duties.

If anyone would be willing to share this information with me, please feel free to contact me directly at aputterman@pricnetonhcs.org.

Thanks ~ Christine


----------



## aputterman (Feb 24, 2011)

My correct e-mail address is aputterman@princetonhcs.org


----------



## z3djinn (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you tried looking up those specific titles on Careerbuilder, Monster or Indeed? That would be a good resource, in my opinion. It's already electronic too, so it's a cut and paste project.

Just an option. 

I recently had to recruit for a new biller and it took me a VERY long time because the job as posted from our existing job descriptions was too general. We needed candidates with true claims management/coding/billing experience. I kept getting collectors!


----------

